# mts mblaze speed problem..???



## Arnab boss (Aug 14, 2010)

hi guys,..i purchased a mts blaze this month and was pretty impressed by its performance...but suddenly the speed which i was getiing @54kbps-80kbps just went to 11kbps - 0kbps sometimes and even a page is taking 3min to load...????

 i hav no iodea how this happened so i contact the shop frm where i purchased but they give a wiered theory...:as i am using an unlimited plan i.e 999 bucks unlimited for 30 days..they said tht if i a hav downloaded 15gb of data thenm the speed will get slow and run normal...??? i asked wht abt the unlimited offer they said 15gb is more than enough..but i explain them tht i only downloaded only max 8gb....they told to cantact th ecustomer care and again lost 51 bucks but coundnt contact them....!!!!!!!!


guys do u hav any iodea ragardig this...help me as i am getting irritated with this **** as it seems i am ;losing my 999 recharge for this crap...my aircel net gives the same speed which i am getting now and it is unlimited but only 98 bucks per month...!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Aug 15, 2010)

fair usage police applicable check it its already mention on their site after 15 gb you will get 144Kbps speed , i am using aircel i happly with it , applying for a broadband connection soon ( next month )


----------



## dr.rdb (Nov 22, 2010)

now it is 12GB @high speed!


----------



## alokanand (Jun 13, 2012)

Check the plans now MTS has revised its plans....By the way it was givinig u only 500 kbps whent it says it is 3.1 mbps


----------



## dr.rdb (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ may be u r getting such low speed !!  

but I am getting good speed on MTS !! minimum 1Mbps through out the day! 
btw MTS revised all data plans for Mblaze, just like 3G tariffs of GSM players - *telecomtalk.info/mts-revised-mblaze-data-plans/95503/ 
*speedtest.net/result/1988595332.png


----------

